# Collection of my stories



## JP. (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello, I recently made a request to have an old story recovered. The reason is I've been planning on putting _all_ of my stories together in one place.

It's at DeviantArt under the screen name J-P1 http://j-p1.deviantart.com/

But here's the big news: Those pictures that The Studio did for the story Heavy Debt will be posted there!

I need some more time, but right now there's at least 30 submissions from me on the site, with still more to come. There's likely a few stories that you may not have read also. I'll still post here, new stories and maybe the occasional old story.

I wish to thank BTB and the Moderators for archiving my stories all this time.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 4, 2008)

That's really cool news JP. I look forward to seeing what the site when it's ready.


----------



## JP. (Aug 5, 2008)

Archangel said:


> That's really cool news JP. I look forward to seeing what the site when it's ready.




It's ready for the most part. The grand finale so to speak is Heavy Debt, which will take awhile, but I should have something very soon, the earliest segments plus some pictures. In the meanwhile there's 40+ submissions, which I believe has the most complete collection of my stories. I don't think I missed any.


----------



## Observer (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, maybe not quite.

According to the Dimensions WR Story Intergalactic Search Unit the following additional stories credited to you exist in the neather regions of cyberspace:

Fat Factories 1-16 (you only appear to have have 1-2)
Underworld Fat Factories 1-6
RAF: Random Acts of Fattening
Price of Poaching (aka Tanya vs Tiny)

URL information will be supplied via PM upon request


----------



## JP. (Aug 6, 2008)

Observer said:


> Well, maybe not quite.
> 
> According to the Dimensions WR Story Intergalactic Search Unit the following additional stories credited to you exist in the neather regions of cyberspace:
> 
> ...



Thanks! I have those posted there actually. I didn't post the Underworld Fat Factories because as I reviewed them I saw that I didn't get too far, never really even made it to the fattening. I can see however that it was the precursor to Heavy Debt, the beginings and plot are very similar.

I condensed some of the longer stories (segment wise) into much larger chunks (so Fat Factories is only 2 parts there), and those that have longer titles I needed to shorten them a bit. Don't mess with Charlie Bucket became Don't mess with Charlie for example.

Thanks again, and I'l be posting the early parts of Heavy Debt as well as some of the artwork.


----------



## JP. (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, it's started over there. The long awaited Heavy Debt pictures. There's still a bunch more, I'm trying to post them in sequence to the sotry segments I've posted thus far.

Here's the link: http://j-p1.deviantart.com/


----------



## pharmmajor (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks JP. It's great to see the artwork accompanying your magnificent stories.


----------



## BTB (Aug 8, 2008)

Do I mix things up or isn't Planet Reuben by you and still missing on your DA


----------



## JP. (Aug 8, 2008)

BTB said:


> Do I mix things up or isn't Planet Reuben by you and still missing on your DA



That's the missing story!

I knew I was missing something, and geez, that was a pretty long one too. Do you have that at your site still?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 13, 2008)

Love Picture 36 of the "Heavy Debt" sequence: the one showing Joyce lying back looking overwhelmed by her situation while her nurse grins at us in the foreground. Looking forward to the even more advanced graphics . . .


----------



## JP. (Aug 13, 2008)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Love Picture 36 of the "Heavy Debt" sequence: the one showing Joyce lying back looking overwhelmed by her situation while her nurse grins at us in the foreground. Looking forward to the even more advanced graphics . . .




Oh yeah, that's one of my faves too.


----------



## Baba Fats (Aug 16, 2008)

JP. said:


> But here's the big news: Those pictures that The Studio did for the story Heavy Debt will be posted there!



Any chance that Mr. Studio will open up his own DA site? I'm assuming this one is a copycat -

http://thestudiopresents.deviantart.com/

because there's nothing on it that hasn't been around the block a few times.


----------



## JP. (Aug 17, 2008)

Baba Fats said:


> Any chance that Mr. Studio will open up his own DA site? I'm assuming this one is a copycat -
> 
> http://thestudiopresents.deviantart.com/
> 
> because there's nothing on it that hasn't been around the block a few times.




That is a site done with Studio's approval. He said he's reveiwing his material and working on somethings here and there. He might have pictures again in the future, but otherwise I couldn't say. But he did say that using DA seems like a good idea. He's very busy with other issues now.


----------



## Baba Fats (Aug 17, 2008)

JP. said:


> That is a site done with Studio's approval.



That's good to hear. I'll keep a patient watch for any new developments. Perhaps he'll contribute a bigger scan of _2000th_ someday, schedule permitting. It's been a personal favorite since he first posted it online, back when screen resolution didn't go higher than 640x480.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 17, 2008)

Always liked that 'un myself - and have long wished that we could get a better view of the heroine's face. I love Studio's expressions, especially when he's showing his mega-sized women in the midst of satisfying themselves with a good meal.



Baba Fats said:


> Perhaps he'll contribute a bigger scan of _2000th_ someday, schedule permitting. It's been a personal favorite since he first posted it online, back when screen resolution didn't go higher than 640x480.


----------

